# Free Website Creator



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

If anyone wants to make a website but you dont want to pay, because you have NO EXPIERIENCE go to wetpaint.com This is the best website for making websites for FREE in the world


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Or Google Page Creator.
http://pages.google.com/


----------

